
Different Result from Array.sort() on Chrome and Safari with Same Input 🧐 - patelpankaj
https://time2hack.com/2018/12/different-result-from-array-sort-on-chrome-and-safari-with-same-input/
======
patelpankaj
Try running the following (modified) example from Array.sort() MDN on Chrome
and Safari

var array1 = [1, 30, 4, 21]; array1.sort(i => i%2 === 0); console.log(array1);

